# I hate rubber



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

So when I want to have a serious practice session and just want to shoot it is very frustrating when bands break. I shoot the saunders slingshots alot due to the fact that if I do break a band snapping a new one in place is very quick and easy. However lately bands are breaking on me frustratingly frequently. I have not had a band set last over 300 shots in a long time. I know the Saunders bands would, but they dont fit my ammo.

So today I really wanted to shoot. I cut a brand new set of TBG bands for my natural and went out shooting. They broke after about 200 shots. So I then picked up the cougar which had some violet rbonly bands on it and those too broke after about 50 shots (those had been used before though). So by then I was getting frustrated as I wanted to focus on my shooting and not worrying about bands breaking. So I went inside and grabbed the trusty QP with RRT tubes on it, they weren't new but I figured they were tubes so they would last the rest of my session, wrong! They broke after about 100 shots.

At this point I am tired of paying for and cutting bands or buying tubes. I came to slingshots because it was a cheap alternative to archery, however when all is said and done slingshot shooting is the more expensive sport, with ammo costs and rubber costs. Heck if you have a good target you can use the same bow and same arrows for years without buying a thing!

Sorry for this rant guys. Any thoughts?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I recently started folding my bands where they tie in to the pouch. It seems to make them last longer, as all of my band failure is near the pouch tie in. I think Bill Hayes ties his like that too. Seems to work for me.

Don't give up on slingshots just yet!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

flippinout said:


> I recently started folding my bands where they tie in to the pouch. It seems to make them last longer, as all of my band failure is near the pouch tie in. I think Bill Hayes ties his like that too. Seems to work for me.
> 
> Don't give up on slingshots just yet!!


Yea I have been tying them like that for a while now too.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Chinese tubes, extra bandsets at the ready at all sessions = not too expensive. Quick and easy changes too.


----------



## MikeyRoy (Jun 23, 2011)

Disagree with archery being cheaper, haha. I bought my Recurve for a ton more than my slingshot and ammo. I made my own catch box and reuse my steel ammo. You could probably buy band material for a lifetime for the money you'd spend buying 1 modest bow.

Don't give up!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

MikeyRoy said:


> Disagree with archery being cheaper, haha. I bought my Recurve for a ton more than my slingshot and ammo. I made my own catch box and reuse my steel ammo. You could probably buy band material for a lifetime for the money you'd spend buying 1 modest bow.
> 
> Don't give up!


A decent bow can be had pretty cheap these days. 500-600 and you have a pretty decent rig. I have spent more than that in slingshots the past two years. That is for sure.

And yes ammo is one thing. But the biggest thing is the rubber.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I shoot my field bands most of the time and get about 300 to 400 shots out of a set without retying. $12 dollars of my latex (two sheets) will make about 12 sets or about $1.00 a set. If you get 300 shots out of a set, that is 1/3 of a cent per shot. With a catch box you use your steel balls over and over. Another way of looking at it is with $12 of latex you will get about 3,600 shots without retying. Another way of looking at it is if you shoot 200 shots a day that is 18 days of shooting for 12 dollars without retying. If you bought a 500 dollar bow and 40 dollars worth of arrows, you could shoot 810 says before the cost equaled out and that is if you don't lose any arrows or break any bow strings. You can duplicate my light bands even cheaper with my latex sheets. I always liked shooting a bow also along with a slingshot. -- Tex


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

It's said that tubes have longer life than bands and work well (I agree) and then they are easy to change. Chinese tubes are good and cheap as well, Dankung sells very good tubes but terrible pouches, in my opinion. About bands I had the same problem and sometimes it still happen that I brake bands after a couple of hundreds shots. Actually I'm wrapping the band to the pouch not too tight for the first two or three rounds, like suggested me by expert shooters on this forum. It's much more better than it was but bands break easily anyway, it is simply so. About the money I think that slingshooting is a very cheap sport (can we call it sport?) if we believe that two or three catapults are really enought to shoot target and/or hunting and if we recover ammos. (I get steel ammos in Italy, for example I pay 30 euros (about 21 USD today) for 2.500 ammos size 10 mm.). The point may be that we love catapults, that's our best play. Cheers, Bob


----------



## Ted (May 27, 2011)

I think an earlier post mentioned that if you cut the TBG a little longer than needed and tie the extra to the fork with a separate rubber band, then when the band breaks at the pouch, you can re-tie the pouch where the band broke, and also re-tie the fork end of the band, but before doing so, shift the band down a bit since you've got that extra bit of TBG to play with. So you don't have to get a whole new band when the old one breaks, at least for a time or two.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

I've been having the same problem, bands breaking right by the tie at the pouch. Had two sets break in less than an hour of shooting, which makes the total five bands in a week. Going to make at least 6 sets tomorrow, I know it's something I'm doing in making the sets. My Flat Cat with bands, shoots itself and makes me a much better shooter. Better not great or even good, but a lot better.

This is the first I've heard of folding the bands at the pouch, I would think that means what it says, just fold the band back so you are tying 3 layers ... right? Any tricks to make it better or easier?

I don't know if you noticed Naturalfork, but you got quick replies from very good people who don't want you to even slack off, on slingshots. That's gotta give you a lift and let you know they like your posts even if you get bitchy once in a while, like today. Hang in there, we all enjoy your input. 
Al


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

AJW said:


> I've been having the same problem, bands breaking right by the tie at the pouch. Had two sets break in less than an hour of shooting, which makes the total five bands in a week. Going to make at least 6 sets tomorrow, I know it's something I'm doing in making the sets. My Flat Cat with bands, shoots itself and makes me a much better shooter. Better not great or even good, but a lot better.
> 
> This is the first I've heard of folding the bands at the pouch, I would think that means what it says, just fold the band back so you are tying 3 layers ... right? Any tricks to make it better or easier?
> 
> ...


Hahah thanks AJW. I will try to be less bitchy in the future. I dont know how my family puts up with me. And I will be back out shooting tomorrow. It is far too addictive.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Cut narrow band sets and start shooting BBs. I get over 1200 shots out of a set of 1/4 inch wide by 10-1/2 inch long latex from Tex Shooter. BBs can travel about as far and straight as the heavier ammo. Or you could just shoot with one tube, there is virtually no wear point on a tube and if it is long enough you could shoot with it thousands of times before having to replace. Things are very tight here at my place but I wont stop shooting yet. Dont quite we need you active on the forum.


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

I am 17.5 years old and i do not have extra money to spend on slingshots at all, but i still enjoy slingshots and i do not find it expensive at all, u just have to know wat to buy..

I have made 2 slingshots with some old tools that my dad used when he was a kid, and it costed me nothing, since my friend gave me the wood...

Then i bought from ebay dankung 17-45 tubes (4-5 meters) for 7 dollars, and e-shots awesome pouches (6 of em) for a real low price(im not sure if i can say that here, so i wont) and i usually shoot rocks and im very happy with that!..

So far, i've been shooting for like 1-2 monthes with the same tubes sets and pouches and i still have tons of 17-45 tubes left, and 6 pouches which will not tear that fast... and it didnt even cost me 20$... and yah, i enjoy it ALOT!!.

Oh, and i've also found some marbles in my room (the marbles i was playing with when i was like 7-8 years old) so i shoot them sometimes and then i pick them up and shoot again and again,, very easy , fun and cheap!!

If i can, u can too, i am sure!. do not quit slingshots








!.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I think you guys are missing the point. I never stated it was overly expensive. I just stated that I moved to slingshots to save money and now I am not sure it is any cheaper. Second of all, i would never stop shooting slingshots.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Breaking and tying (and spending money for) bands is my very least favorite part of sling-shooting. That's why I keep going back to Chinese tubes. They're cheap and last forever and if you cut them right they can be very fast. I've been shooting exclusively 1/2" steel with 4-strand fixed 2040s for a couple of days and they work spectacularly!
I feel your pain for sure!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I took Darrell's advice and now use regular elastics for tying at the pouch and the forks. The rubber is soft and it grabs the bands. The #32 rubber bands work great for the pouch and the #64 for the forks. I tuck under at the forks and tie a knot at the pouch. About 6 wraps at the forks and 4 or 5 at the pouch work fine. I use 3/4" TBG strips and fold them at the pouch (see pic). With 8" from pouch to fork I get around 1300-1350 shots before breakage. A 3/8" steel ball travels around 190 fps with a 30" draw. My small PFS uses 5/8" TBG and the same rubber ties.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

M_J said:


> Breaking and tying (and spending money for) bands is my very least favorite part of sling-shooting. That's why I keep going back to Chinese tubes. They're cheap and last forever and if you cut them right they can be very fast. I've been shooting exclusively 1/2" steel with 4-strand fixed 2040s for a couple of days and they work spectacularly!
> I feel your pain for sure!


M_J, What must be long (i intend inches or centimetes) chinese tubes to work better fast?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Is anybody going to sell and ship to Europe Tex' bands? They're said to be better and have longer durability than Thera-Bands and I would like to try them. I think there are other european shooters that like getting them.


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> It's said that tubes have longer life than bands and work well (I agree) and then they are easy to change. Chinese tubes are good and cheap as well, Dankung sells very good tubes but terrible pouches, in my opinion. About bands I had the same problem and sometimes it still happen that I brake bands after a couple of hundreds shots. Actually I'm wrapping the band to the pouch not too tight for the first two or three rounds, like suggested me by expert shooters on this forum. It's much more better than it was but bands break easily anyway, it is simply so. About the money I think that slingshooting is a very cheap sport (can we call it sport?) if we believe that two or three catapults are really enought to shoot target and/or hunting and if we recover ammos. (I get steel ammos in Italy, for example I pay 30 euros (about 21 USD today) for 2.500 ammos size 10 mm.). The point may be that we love catapults, that's our best play. Cheers, Bob


Dude where are you getting those steel shots from I get around 200 for that price


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

I might go to tubes if you can butterfly shoot with them. Depends how fast they are.

I do take 2 slingshots with me so I can just switch over when one breaks.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

You can make a band set last over a thousand shots. Just make it long enough so you never ever draw it out more than 3 times the original length.

You can compensate the loss of power by making the bands thicker.

Jörg


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

-SRS-45- said:


> It's said that tubes have longer life than bands and work well (I agree) and then they are easy to change. Chinese tubes are good and cheap as well, Dankung sells very good tubes but terrible pouches, in my opinion. About bands I had the same problem and sometimes it still happen that I brake bands after a couple of hundreds shots. Actually I'm wrapping the band to the pouch not too tight for the first two or three rounds, like suggested me by expert shooters on this forum. It's much more better than it was but bands break easily anyway, it is simply so. About the money I think that slingshooting is a very cheap sport (can we call it sport?) if we believe that two or three catapults are really enought to shoot target and/or hunting and if we recover ammos. (I get steel ammos in Italy, for example I pay 30 euros (about 21 USD today) for 2.500 ammos size 10 mm.). The point may be that we love catapults, that's our best play. Cheers, Bob


Dude where are you getting those steel shots from I get around 200 for that price
[/quote]

Sorry mate, I mistook about the change euro-dollar, is nor 21 but about 40 USD for 2.500 stell polished ammos. I think the more you get ammos and the more will be the discount. If you like I give you the address af the wholesaler, is a friend of mine and he's got a factory in a town close to milan, Italy.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

try daisy brand tubes i get them at wallmart les than 3 bucks a set


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I took Darrell's advice and now use regular elastics for tying at the pouch and the forks. The rubber is soft and it grabs the bands. The #32 rubber bands work great for the pouch and the #64 for the forks. I tuck under at the forks and tie a knot at the pouch. About 6 wraps at the forks and 4 or 5 at the pouch work fine. I use 3/4" TBG strips and fold them at the pouch (see pic). With 8" from pouch to fork I get around 1300-1350 shots before breakage. A 3/8" steel ball travels around 190 fps with a 30" draw. My small PFS uses 5/8" TBG and the same rubber ties.
> 
> Cheers,
> Northerner


Thanks for the information. I will be tying spare band sets this morning and intend to put them together as you suggest. If I could get 1300 shots out of a set, I'd be very happy.

The 8" band length will work for me too. You were gifted with the perfect draw length, 30". Same as me. Enough said.

Allen


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

JoergS said:


> You can make a band set last over a thousand shots. Just make it long enough so you never ever draw it out more than 3 times the original length.
> 
> You can compensate the loss of power by making the bands thicker.
> 
> Jörg


I have had similar results. I have found that I get more shots out of a bandset if I:
1. Don't over stretch them, which can easily be done (I am a big guy, well over 6" tall and 250lbs)
2. Don't use too light of ammo. I have found that band life is best with heavier ammo, lead being the best of course.

Both of these things make me believe that the root issue of band breaking is the speed of band retraction, and the impact the physics of it on the band/pouch tie points.


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

I had my first band break yesterday at the pouch. Well, it didn't actually break, but it was holding on by a slivver. I estimate it lasted about 600 shots. It was Perry's Aplus PS-2. The band on the other side of the pouch has a tiny tear too. His pre-made band sets are folded in half where they attach to the fork and to the pouch. Gold Theraband. I really like this set up. It's not too hard to pull and has good velocity. And best of all, I think lasting for 600 shots is pretty good from what I've read. I don't pull the bands as far as I can, but I don't baby them either.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

Other things that contribute to shorter band life. 
1 Let other folks play with your slingshots.
2 Snapping the bands with nothing in the pouch, Usually happens when other folks play with your slingshot.
3 Sunlight, Don't store the rubber in the light UV is hard on it.
4 Heat, Leaving your slingshots where it will be exposed to heat, Like in your Car, breaks down the rubber.
5 Bands to short . I found that dividing your draw length by 3.7 will give you a good compromise between speed and band life. 
6 Ammo to light.
7 folds in bands when it is stored. 
8 Tying bands on with hard string, I started getting a few hundred more shots per band after I started tying with rubber.

MIke


----------



## maljo (Nov 27, 2010)

Excellent tips in this thread. I've moved to folding at the pouch and using longer, thicker TBG to get more band life. As to a comparison between Slingshot shooting and Archery - my riser cost £320, my new limbs (KG Nexgen for any archers: wood core, very smooth and fast) cost me £416 and my arrows cost around £150 a dozen (& i've broken six this year). Over the last year I've bought slingshots from Dankung, Pete Hogan, Bill Hayes, Hawk, Flippinout and Slingshots.ws, tube from Dankung, 5m of TBG from a physiotherapy supply site, bbs from EBay, a plastic storage box (catch box) from my local 'everything' shop and a rotary cutter and mat from my local art supply shop. I estimate that the total cost has been around £260 (about $420 U.S.). - That's cheap!!!!!


----------

